# Jumper configuration on Seagate Barracuda



## Pyotr

I've bought a Seagate Barracuda 200 Gb, but lost the "manual" (a small piece of paper) with jumper settings.
How are jumpers supposed to be set on a master and on a slave? I guess jumpers should be removed on the master, but I'm not at all sure.


----------



## Jas420221

Pyotr said:
			
		

> I've bought a Seagate Barracuda 200 Gb, but lost the "manual" (a small piece of paper) with jumper settings.
> How are jumpers supposed to be set on a master and on a slave? I guess jumpers should be removed on the master, but I'm not at all sure.


Im not sure, but I would suggest you go to Seagate's website. That may help.


----------



## Pyotr

Jas420221 said:
			
		

> Im not sure, but I would suggest you go to Seagate's website. That may help.


Tried, couldn't find it.


----------



## Cromewell

look what I found on seagates website   
http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/manuals/ata/cuda7200pm.pdf
pdf page 29, nice picture of the jumper settings there


----------



## Pyotr

Yeah, a friend found the same thing searching on google. I just suck, I guess.


----------



## Praetor

The jumper settings are usually on the drive too


----------



## Pyotr

I found that out too. Now be silent. 
Actually, even if I had known about the little not on the hard drive itself, I probably wouldn't have removed it. My computer's a mess inside, all those cables and stuff.
Works now though, just have to install SP2 so I can use all of it.


----------



## Praetor

> Works now though, just have to install SP2 so I can use all of it.


You only need SP1


----------



## Pyotr

I can only get SP2.


----------



## Praetor

Oh ok lol


----------



## Geoff

MajorDuty said:
			
		

> wow who would of thought of that... i guess this guy View attachment 992


you can stop posting that picture in other people's threads.


----------

